# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  أنا مصري وتلقيت رسائل هاتفية مسيئة من شخص سعودي فهل يمكن أن أقاضيه ؟

## أحمد محمود 25

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إخواني الأفاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أنا مصري وتلقيت رسائل مسيئة جدا على هاتفي من شخص سعودي 
الرسائل تحوي شتائم بألفاظ يعاقب عليها القانون 
علاقتي بهذا الشخص علاقة غير مباشرة ولقد أرسل لي هذه الرسائل اعتقادا منه بأنني نصبت عليه دون أن يعرف بأنني حولت المبلغ المطلوب منذ حوالي أسبوعين 
أنا أريد أن أتخذ الإجراءات القانونية ضد هذا الشخص 
علما بأنني لا أعرف اسمه إلا أن الرسائل المسيئة المرسلة من رقم هاتفه ما زالت على تليفوني 
فكيف يمكنني أن أتخذ الإجراءات القانونية ضده 
وما هي الإجراءات القانونية التي يجب علي اتخاذها ؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## نادين

الركن المادي للجريمة :

· السلوك الاجرامي:

يقوم الركن المادي في جريمة السب علي نشاط اجرامي معين يتمثل في أسناد عيب أو تعتبر ينطوي علي خدش لشرف المجني عليه واعتباره دون أن يتضمن اسناد واقعة محددة اليه. وهذا ما يميز السب عن القذف كما قدمنا.

ويتحقق النشاط الاجرامي المكون لجريمة السب سواء أسند المتهم إلي المجني عليه عيباً معيناً يخدش شرفه أو اعتباره ، مثال ذلك أن يقول عنه أنه لص أو مرتشي أو مزور أو نصاب . أو أسند إليه عيباً غير معين كالقول أنه سيءالخلق . أو شرير.

كذلك يقوم الفعل الإجرامي المكون للسب بكل تعبير من شأنه الحط من قدر المجني عليه، حتي ولو لم يكن متضمناً نسبة عيب معين أو غير معين ، كوصف المجني عليه بأنه حيوان أو كلب أو إبن كلب.

ويتوافر الركن المادي في جريمة السب أيضاً بالدعاء علي المجني عليه بالشر . كالدعاء بموته أو سقوطه. كما يعتبر من قبيل السب توجيه عبارات الغزل للنساء.

ويستوي في عبارات السب أن تكون صريحة أو ضمنية . كأن يقول المتهم عن المجني عليه أنه طويل اليد للدلالة علي أنه سارق أو عريض القفا لوصفه بالبلادة والغباء . ومن المقرر كما قضت محكمة النقض أن المرجع في تعرف حقيقة ألفاظ السب أو القذف هو بما يطمئن إليه القاضي في تحصيله لفهم الوقائع في الدعوي ، إلا أن حد ذلك أن لا يخطئ في التطبيق القانوني علي الواقعة كما صار إثباتها في الحكم أو يمسخ دلالة الألفاظ بما يحيلها عن معناها.

· تحديد شخصية المجني عليه:

تتطلب جريمة السب كذلك تعيين شخص المجني عليه، فيجب أن يكون العيب أو التعبير الذي من شأنه خدش الشرف والاعتبار موجها إلي شخص معين. أو أشخاص معينين – يستوي أن يكون طبيعياً أو شخصياً معنوياً . غير أنه لا يشترط تحديد شخص المجني عليه بالاسم ، وإنما يكفي أن يكون من السهل التعرف عليه. وتطبيقاً لذلك قضت محكمة النقض بأن: "لمحكمة الموضوع أن تتعرف علي شخص المجني عليه من عبارات السب وظروف حصوله والملابسات التي تكتنفه . ذلك في حالة ما إذا احتاط الجاني فلم يذكر اسم المجني عليه صراحة في عبارات السب ، ومتي استبانت المحكمة من ذلك كله الشخص المقصود بالذات ، كان استخلاصها هذا علي الأساس المتقدم مسألة موضوعية من خصائصها البت فيها بتاً حاسماً " . وبناء علي ذلك ، لاتتوافر جريمة السب إذا كانت العبارات الشائنة قد وجهت إلي مذهب معين أو فكرة دون أن تمس شرف شخص معين واعتباره.

العلانية والقصد الجنائي:

يشترط لقيام جريمة السب العلني أن ترتكب بإحدي طرق العلانية المنصوص عليها في المادة 171 من قانون العقوبات ، وان يتوافر القصد الجنائي (العام) لدي الجاني . ويتفق السب العلني في هذين الركنين مع جريمة القذف . ولذا نحيل إلي ما سبق أن ذكرناه في هذا الشأن.

· أ ـ عقوبة السب العلني:

· عقوبة السب العلني البسيط:

يعاقب القانون علي السب العلني بالغرمة التي لا تقل عن ألف جنيه ولا تزيد علي عشرة ألف جنيه.

وهذه عقوبة الجريمة المذكورة في صورتها البسيطة .( المادة 306 عقوبات ).

· ب ـ الظروف المشدة لعقوبة السب العلني:

يشدد المشرع عقوبة السب العلني ، كما هو الحال بالنسبة لعقوبة القذف إذا توافر أحد الأسباب الآتية:

(أولاً): إذا كان السب موجهاً إلي موظف عام أو شخص ذي صفة نيابية عامة أو مكلف بخدمة عامة بسبب أداء الوظيفة أو النيابة أو الخدمة العامة . وقد نص المشرع علي هذا الظرف المشدد في المادة 185 من قانون العقوبات ، وجعل العقوبة هي الغرامة التي لا تقل عن عشرة ألآف جنيه ولا تزيد علي عشرة ألآف جنيه .

(ثانياً): إذا ارتكب السب بطريق النشر في أحدي الجرائد أو المطبوعات ، فتشدد العقوبة وفقا للمادة 307 من قانون العقوبات بحيث ترفع الحدود الدنيا والقصوي لعقوبة الغرامة المبينة في المواد من 182 إلي 185 و 303 و 306 إلي الضغف.

(ثالثا): إذا تضمن السب طعناً في عرض الأفراد أو خدشاً لسمعة العائلات ، فيجب الحكم بالحبس والغرامة معاً (المادة 308 من قانون العقوبات ). وأذا اجتمع هذا الظروف مع السابق عليه فيزداد تشديد العقوبة بحيث لا تقل الغرامة عن نصف الحد الأقصي ، وألا يقل الحبس عن ستة شهور.

أسباب اباحة السب:

قد تتوافر جريمة السب ، ومع ذلك لا يسأل الفاعل عنها إذا توافر أحد الاسباب التي تبيح السب . ويلاحظ أن نطاق أسباب إباحة السب أضيق منه في القذف . فليست كل الأسباب التي تبيح القذف تنطبيق علي السب. لأن هذا الأخير لا يتضمن اسناد واقعة أو وقائع محددة إلي المجني عليه وبعض هذه الأسباب يستند إلي مصلحة المجتمع في الكشف عن وقائع معينة تهم الجمهور.

وبناء علي ذلك لا يباح السب بالاستناد إلي حق التبليغ عن الجرائم والمخالفات الإدارية ، لأن هذا الحق بفترض اسناد واقعة محددة إلي المبلغ ضده، أي أنه يبيح القذف دون السب، كذلك فأن حق نشر الأخبار في الصحف لا يبيح السب.

والأصل أن المشرع لا يقرر إباحة السب ضد الموظف العام أو من في حكمة – كما يبيح القذف ضده بشروط معينه – ومع ذلك فقد نصت المادة 185 من قانون العقوبات علي إباحة سب الموظف العام أو من في حكمه"إذا وجد ارتباط بين جريمة السب وجريمة قذف ارتكبها ذات المتهم ضد نفس من وقعت عليه جريمة السب" . وأساس ذلك أن المتهم قد يجد نفسه أحيانا في سبيل ايضاح وتدعيم وقائع القذف التي يسندها إلي الموظف العام أو من في حكمه مجبراً علي اسناد أمور أو وقائع إليه تعتبر سباً.

مما يجعل من الملائم إباحة السب في هذه الحالة . وتتطلب الإباحة هنا أن يكون هناك ارتباط بين السب وجريمة قذف ارتكبها المتهم ضد نفس المجني عليه في السب، وذلك بالاضافة إلي توافر الشروط اللازمة لإباحة الطعن في أعمال الموظف العام أو من في حكمه بالنسبة للجريمتين معا.

ويباح السب استعمالاً لحق الدفاع أمام المحاكم ( المادة 309 من قانون العقوبات) ، وتقوم الاباحة في هذه الحالة علي نفس شروط اباحة القذف بشأنها والتي سبق بيانها . وبالاضافة إلي ذلك ، فإن الحصانة البرلمانية ( الموضوعية) المنصوص عليها في المادة 98 من الدستور تعتبر سبباً لإباحة السب.

منقول

----------


## أحمد محمود 25

*السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا على الشرح الطويل 
ولكن كل ما يهمني هو الإجابة على الأسئلة التالية : 
- هل يحق لي ( وأنا مصري ومقيم في مصر ) مقاضاة شخص سعودي مقيم بالمملكة العربية السعودية ؟ 
- في هذه الحالة هل تقام الدعوى في مصر أم في المملكة العربية السعودية ؟ 
- كيف يمكنني توثيق تلك الجريمة ( وأقصد بها الرسائل المسيئة ) للحفاظ على حقي ؟ 
- ما هي الإجراءات القانونية التي يجب علي القيام بها ؟ 
أتمنى أن أجد الإجابة هنا 
تحياتي*

----------

